# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I had to break in the new boat tonight and we got out south of Bismarck. We were the only boat out, and for good reason. Water clarity was about 5-6 inches and the current was going strong (not to mention 25 mph winds). I spent the first couple hours playing with the boat more than fishing, then around 8 pm the wind died and it was nice.

In the last hour we quit the cranks and ran spinners and jigs. Picked up 4 decent fish and lost a couple others (my bad). All walleyes came on crawlers, they wouldn't touch the minnows. 5-6 feet of water, and orange/yellow was the most productive.

Tomorrow looks to be a nice day to be on the water.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2000 Warrior with all the goodies.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went out yesterday on the river and two of us caught our limit. We kept 10 nice eaters 16-20 inch fish and also caught some smaller fish...

The water is still brown and many of the bars have changed a bit with all the water, etc.

We caught a few on cranks and then switched to jigging with a crawler. The best was action was on a lindy rig with a crawler.

Should pick up a bit when that water clears up a bit.

Good luck! :wink:


----------

